# sp. red chimba



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Im hoping to start a 125 gallon six foot tropheus tank. Im mostly looking into what types i'd like to keep. I lloked in the profiles and wasnt satisfied with the picture of the sp red chimba. Just wanted to know if some one kept them and would be able to share a photo or two.

Thanks, Josh


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Use google.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, shoulda thought of that in the first place thanks


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that chimba's are nice. I have a colony of 20 with 4 males in a 90 gallon. I like to buy tank raised fry, they seem to adjust to new surroundings easily. I kept mine while they were small (1/2" up to 3") in a 40 breeder tank with a fine sand substrate, which I feel they graze on to help their digestive systems. I fed mine lightly on green flake food 3x a day when small. Now I feed them 2x a day the same flakes, and I add the micro pellets, a very small amount for some protein. I have never had one succomb to bloat. The males are very colorful with red streaks on the forehead and red sides. Sometimes when they are feeling aggressive they become a red/brown. The females are also red. They have stripes when young and change slowly into their adult colors. Mine were about 3 " before the stripes were almost gone. I also keep bemba's. They seem to get along well together most of the time. Good luck! Hope this helped.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Chimba, Moliro, Kachese, Chipimbi are all very nice versions of red. Check the video in my link, it's a colony of sp. Red Moliro.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.aquatic-photography.com/foru ... hp?t=10024
Reckon they tend to be a bit dark so keep em like this guy over a light substrate and you get to see more colours. A lot of the difference you see in the photos is down to this as well as how close to wild they are and nitrate level.
Kept em with play sand with slate rocks and they showed no color but dark brown with dark red fins. Bag em up and they look great again.

Quite similar to Ndole, (like mine below) females show more colours than males but both look good.


























But then I guess you know its easy to make em look good in photos by messing with the settings both before and after taking the shot.


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

Lighting seems to be a vital part of how these fish look also; I have been experimenting with different lights and found that the Zoomed reef sun tubes 50/50 really seemed to do the trick. The difference is unbelieveable that they are the same fish. ie: the males which often looked brownish-red now took on more red-black and the females more solid red. They don't seem so timid in this lighting either. Just thought I would ad that.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

24 what lighting are you using on your tank.
I use powerglo bulds for my tanks only becasue i was a big front guy and ran powerglo on my front tanks.

I like the lighting, just wanted to see if the troph guys where using something different.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Um....... I use normal house strip light. Homebase own make 60" about Â£10 for light and starter and holder. (about 1/3 the price of aquarium jobs) :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

But you are right, better lighting would show em better, I love it in now in the autumn evenings I let the sun shine in through the front of the tank. The colours shown then are far better.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

twofronts said:


> 24 what lighting are you using on your tank.
> I use powerglo bulds for my tanks only becasue i was a big front guy and ran powerglo on my front tanks.
> 
> I like the lighting, just wanted to see if the troph guys where using something different.


CF lights are the way to go. IMHO it makes most trophs look better and helps the growth of algae too! :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

CF lights?
Do you mean these
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

he means these
http://www.innovativelights.com/esu-54060.html


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

I picked up and CF 36", didnt care for it too much.

there are now forsale, if you are interested in an singe 36 in good condition let me know MJ. Im local we can meet somewhere.

I am however runninga and double attintic/powerglo combo that looks very nice. Really brings out the blue rainbows.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

hey 24, My chimba look exactly like that also. F1 so I feel a little bit better. I was starting to have doubts. I do have one that is very dark showing awesome color.


----------

